# Spelling argument



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

When you have a bitch neutered is it SPAY or SPEY?

I was always under the impression that is spey, thats what I was taught, the Americans use spay and it seems that is what we use now.

It has caused an heated argument here, so what do you think, Please?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My English vet writes SPAY


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

I think it's "spay" - but I could be wrong!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just checked my English vets web page and they use 'SPAY'


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's Spay I've just googled it.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

spay 

a heated argument over spelling? :lol:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks all.

In a dictionary I have had since school it is spey, a long time ago I know, times change


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Both Collins and Oxford dictionaries have spay. The derivation given is 'espeer' meaning to cut out with a sword which in turn is derived from 'spatha' which was the sword. You can see how it could have been spelled with both the e and the a over time.

I know, I'm sad


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

To save arguments, use the word neuter. 

It also saves having to remember two different words for the same result one can use neuter in place of castrate and spay.

Simples.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Spay here too. 

Better still "He/she has been 'done'." Nothing more to debate!!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Anything's better than 'my cats been spaded'


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Spay.

oophorectomy with hysterectomy? 

As long as youre not saying the bitch has been spade  That one is always a winner on the free classifieds....


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> To save arguments, use the word neuter.
> 
> It also saves having to remember two different words for the same result one can use *neuter in place of** castrate* and spay.
> 
> Simples.


That reminds me of a joke, but I can't remember the punch line.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Valanita said:


> That reminds me of a joke, but I can't remember the punch line.


When I was a kid my sister was picking on me and said something about how Id decapitate myself. Wanting to appear smart I told her ha ha, shows how much you know, I dont have anything to decapitate. At which point I learned that decapitate and castrate are not the same word.... 

Though I have to wonder what it says about my childhood that I knew the meaning and the associated anatomy that goes with castrate before I knew the same for decapitate... :001_unsure:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Spey is a river


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

In Scotland, you often see ads that state "He/she has been dressed" which always gives me amusing mental images


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Spey is the name of a river and also a casting tehnique using a long fly rod.

Traditional Speycast - YouTube


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

For dogs, I usually use 'cut', the equine term.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

My 1984 Midland Bank Griffin Savers Oxford Dictionary says 'spay'


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

O.K. I'll give in. SPAY it is from now on :wink:

Thanks every one for your input


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> O.K. I'll give in. SPAY it is from now on :wink:
> 
> Thanks every one for your input


I should think so too :hand:

The argument wasn't with the OH was it? :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Bisbow said:


> O.K. I'll give in. SPAY it is from now on :wink:
> 
> Thanks every one for your input


So does that mean that the sky is grey or gray?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive always written it as spay but I could be wrong , its not unknown


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> In Scotland, you often see ads that state "He/she has been dressed" which always gives me amusing mental images


Is this term not used anywhere else in the UK then?
Bitch dressed, dog neutered in my part of the world.....

And yes, Spey is a river


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Valanita said:


> That reminds me of a joke, but I can't remember the punch line.


What do you call bloke with a spade behind his ear?

Doug


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

rona said:


> I should think so too :hand:
> 
> The argument wasn't with the OH was it? :w00t:


Yes, it was, but we did not come to blows.

I was writing the editorial for the dog club news letter and he was proof reading.
BUT, I know I am going to get yelled at when one member reads it, for a spelling mistake


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I say Spay


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> Yes, it was, but we did not come to blows.
> 
> I was writing the editorial for the dog club news letter and he was proof reading.
> BUT, I know I am going to get yelled at when one member reads it, for a spelling mistake


Just direct them here


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> What do you call bloke with a spade behind his ear?
> 
> Doug


What do you call a man without a Spade behind his ear?

Douglas


----------

